# Marvel vs Capcom ONLINE !



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

im thinking we set up a little online gaming matches in marvel vs capco or street fighter vs x-men etc any game really 

anyone wanna join in ? 

also what mame should i use


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 16, 2008)

Use CandleJack for a na


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> im thinking we set up a little online gaming matches in marvel vs capco or street fighter vs x-men etc any game really
> 
> anyone wanna join in ?
> 
> also what mame should i use



I won't join until you use your new avatar!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

no im going to make a completely new avatar this wekeend


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> no im going to make a completely new avatar this wekeend



No don't, if you do I won't be your bone buddy anymore.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

whats a good mame that has ONLINE ?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

FINE THERE CHANGED IT ! 

now download marvel vs capcom 

LETS PLAY HOES !

what mame has ONLINE lol


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

Try MAME Plus! Plus! 0.119. And how's the new avatar working for you?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

link please i cant find that crap lol


----------



## Jax (Jan 16, 2008)

OH SHI- It's Grim!!!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

i cant find it !


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

Just google Mame Plus Plus.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

i did no luck


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

Try MAME32K then. *nod*


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.zophar.net/mame.html 

ok that did it i  downloaded MAME32 Plus Plus 0.119


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok now download the game and put it in the designated "roms" subfolder.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jan 16, 2008)

i find kawaks easier to use then MAME, and it has online play


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, I'll play too if its fine. I just have to find the game now.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

Get... EURO 980112. And Venom is my main character.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, downloading now.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

Just hope I gave you guys the right version name, keep in mind I'm just going by what MAME told me =P


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

well you guys can play i can't my computer runs the game slow lol 


i can though how ever play Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo (World 940223) lol


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 16, 2008)

Try messing around with the settings. I just downloaded it and its going fine for me.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

im going to try kawacks


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

OK i got it running perfectly ! 

everyone use WINKAWAKS 

http://www.zshare.net/download/210889f8d3e8/

im playing the US VERSION OF MARVEL VS CAPCOM who wants to fight me !


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 16, 2008)

Its US 980123, right?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

yes i thin k soo


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 16, 2008)

My virus scanner says that Winkawaks is infected.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

i am on the [SCD] TPRI Kallira Server broklyn New York USA  

so join if you want im using Kawaks

Marvel Vs. Capcom: Clash of Super Heroes (US 980123)

its not infected so just use it lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

lol yes US version and im waiting for someone to join me !


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 16, 2008)

1.55 doesn't seem to work for me.
So I had to get 1.59...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

ok im off the server we need ot pick a server we all can join any suggestions


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

That server seemed fine, its pretty empty.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

ok pic a server and tell me where to fight ya


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

[SCD] TPRI Kaillera Server, the same one.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

im fighting game dragon now he is fucken good comboing my ass lol


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

Haha, im decent.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

OMG he is good he tottaly fucked me with spiderman lol


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

Haha, Spidey is my best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Isn't there a 4 player version of the game where one person plays with one character? We should try that one time.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

hmm i dont know i have to setup my joypad too


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

lol im done for tonight but maybe game dragon can kick your ass he is godly

... plus american idol is coming up .....


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

lol shiro lets fight a couple matches pick a server for me to join


[SCD] TPRI Kaillera Server ok ?


SHIRO 

Win Kawaks and Marvel Vs Capcom US or EURO


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

lol np


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

fuck i have no idea the IP 

just pick any server you want i will find you


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

ackk shiro why you leave lol


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 17, 2008)

There's a program called GGPO (http://ggpo.net) that is a lot better than using just MAME.. it uses a different special algorithm that gives you almost no lag.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

fuck i just got whopped by shiro lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

ok im down for 3 more matches later on


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

im down with that ! im in the room now if you want to join just join


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

rofl GAMEDRAGON just whopped my ass again he is defintly the one to be here he was air comboing me like crazy


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

Lol Shiro?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

fuck i meant gamedragon ! lol


and im int he room again lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

gamedragon wanna play again lol


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

Lol again? Sure, one more time.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

for some reason im lagging now :-(


but im in the room again if you wanna try soo come onin


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

If you have time, I'd like to play you too Shiro


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

im waiiiiiiiiiting !


----------



## superkrm (Jan 17, 2008)

awesome i just came back from vacation

how about some garou too


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

I only play Garou: Mark of the Wolves one time, I don't think I'm any good


----------



## superkrm (Jan 17, 2008)

its ok its all about having fun


----------



## 2dere (Jan 17, 2008)

Crap, Garou I'm in!
I'll have to find out how to get Kawaks online. Man, can that be done on those servers with any game? Oh how I'd love for some Metal Slug love online...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

fuck me no more for me tonight my wifi is laggggging


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

garou ? im downloading it now lol


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(2dere @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> Oh how I'd love for some Metal Slug love online...



You can say that again. Metal Slug 3 would be awesome right now =D


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

kawaks can do metal slug 3 fine i would play if my dam wifi wasntlagging


----------



## 2dere (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there docs anywhere on how to get it online? I'm more keen for some Eri Action than a fighting game everyday.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jan 17, 2008)

kawaks can play NeoGeo, CPS-1 and CPS-2.

I love playing Cadillacs and Dinoussaurs, its fricking rocks.
And i advise EVERYONE to play Dungeon and Dragons: Shadow of something lol, its FRIGGING KICKS ASS and can have 4 players playing CO-OP.

anyway today i wont be playing but if tomorrow i'll ask here if anyone wanna get their butts wopped in MvsC.
Used to play it a lot with friends online.
Spidey+Strider rocks


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> kawaks can play NeoGeo, CPS-1 and CPS-2.
> 
> I love playing Cadillacs and Dinoussaurs, its fricking rocks.
> And i advise EVERYONE to play Dungeon and Dragons: Shadow of something lol, its FRIGGING KICKS ASS and can have 4 players playing CO-OP.
> ...



Dungeon and Dragons is my favorite MAME game ever. We have to play that one day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






@ 2dere: Download Kawaks here
Currently, we're using the [SCD] TPRI Kaillera Server


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

im in the room gamedragon !


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry Bonemonkey, can't play this time >_


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

ok np tomoorw then 1138 here 

what we need to do is get a list of games everyone should download and then we all can play them


----------



## TehLink (Jan 17, 2008)

I wouldn't mind playing you guys in any game sometime tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be sure to get Marvel vs. Capcom, and whatever other games you guys are playing.


----------



## 2dere (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Bonedragon. I had Kawaks previously just never (and still don't) know how to get it on the net. How else do you think I get my Metal Sluggin' fix? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: But then I noticed my Kawaks is out-dated anyway. So download I still go.

I'll try look for some docs for how to do it now. As far as games go, I have far too many fighting games, Capcom wise. Just not CapcomVsSNK (Whoo SNK fanboy) I've never been able to get a rom up and running that wasn't given to me when I got Kawaks but it had all the Metal Slugs, KoF's and a couple of rail shooters that I haven't bothered with anything else. Someone else did recommend to me the DnD game I just forgot before they went back to China so I'm without that. :S 
Ahh pooie, Boy am I looking forward to the MS though. I'm Only Any good at the second one though as thats all I play. Trying to clock the game in three credits >.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

the garou i downloaded doesnt work with kawaks ackkkkkkkkkkkk


for the ppl who need help 

GO HERE 

http://cps2shock.retrogames.com/download.html

download KAWAKS 

to play online with kawaks click on file then netplay you should be able to do the rest yourself 

i cant tell you where to download roms


----------



## 2dere (Jan 17, 2008)

Hate that. I can send you mine if you can't find another Garou. I'm surprised at how easy it was to connect to the net. Now to find that server you guys are on. What ver. of Metal Slug you play? I'm keen for an internet game... 

EDIT: You got an ip address? I'm not even coming across a server thats starting with [] ! Surely a discussion like this would be better suited over IRC or something more instantaneous no?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

2dere wnana play marvel vs capcom now ? 

come into a room for a few quick matches


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

ok fought with 2dere now he got everything set up :-)


----------



## superkrm (Jan 17, 2008)

did u get garou off a newsgroup


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

i dont have garou only marvel vs capcom 

cps1 and cps2 roms are easy to get 

neo geo roms are a pain cuase there are soooo many variations


----------



## superkrm (Jan 17, 2008)

did u get the neogeo bios?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

opps lol


----------



## wiki (Jan 17, 2008)

for neogeo roms look for the ones listed under 'mame'. i can give you a site if you pm me, it's very easy to find neogeo roms. you'll also need to download neogeo.zip which you place it in the neogeo folder.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

wooooooooot ty !








here is my game list


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

Im up for one more game before I go to bed, doesn't matter which game


----------



## 2dere (Jan 17, 2008)

Isn't it funny how you always seem to get your question answered before you  get to hear a reply to the question?
And you sad you were lagging I did horrible.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

I think I have all the games everyone mentioned so far...

Garou: Mark of the Wolves
Metal Slug 3
Dungeon & Dragons: Shadow over Mystara
Marvel vs Capcom: Clash of Super Heroes
Super Street Fighter II Turbo

So if anyone is up for a game, just let me know


----------



## hakdizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

If anybody wants to play third strike LMK mame 32 ++ .117 or whatever game with this version of mame.  Ill get kawaks tomorrow


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

ok im up for a few quick matches of marvel vs capcom or gaoru ! im in the room waiting now


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

LETS PLAY GAMEDRAGON ! i see u !

im in the room now


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

Still wanna play BoneMonkey? I was away before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be waiting in the room if you (or anyone else) comes


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

yep im going inthe room now


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm up for some game. o.o


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

rofl gaisuto beat me :-( but it was a close match


----------



## superkrm (Jan 17, 2008)

waaaahhh u guys are playing with the prototype garou


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

get the prototype garou lol


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

The prototype isn't the correct version. Set 1 is.


----------



## superkrm (Jan 17, 2008)

gamedragon 
u are vicious at xmvsf
im going to have to break out the arcade stick


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 17, 2008)

What other games should I get? I only have marvel vs capcom.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(superkrm @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> gamedragon
> u are vicious at xmvsf
> im going to have to break out the arcade stick




fuck yeah ! he was doing air combos on me   AIR COMBOS lol


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(superkrm @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> gamedragon
> u are vicious at xmvsf
> im going to have to break out the arcade stick



I used to have an arcade stick, but I broke it playing X-Men vs Street Fighter and learning combos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guess it payed off.


----------



## superkrm (Jan 17, 2008)

playing marvel vs capcom 2 makes u lazy

its easier to do everything

but i did manage to get some wins in garou

i regained some of my pride


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(jgu1994 @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> What other games should I get? I only have marvel vs capcom.



Dungeons & Dragons: Shadow over Mystara

4 player fun


----------



## kingeightsix (Jan 17, 2008)

streetfighter 3 : 3rd strike!?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

my computer cant play street fighter 3 lol


----------



## superkrm (Jan 17, 2008)

KOF
metal slug all
windjammers
snk vs capcom
kizuna encounter
lastblade 1 and 2 awesome games
just get them all


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats alot of games, I don't think _all_ of them are neccesary.

Anyone wanna play Metal Slug 3 with me?


----------



## superkrm (Jan 17, 2008)

all are necessary
except for blues adventure
that game sucks


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

It looks like everyone is enjoying Garou so alot. Maybe some of you might want to practice a bit, so heres a tip for those that don't know.

NeoGeo games (such as Garou) have an Arcade and Console option.
If you go to "Game > NeoGeo settings... > Console" you'll be able to play in Console mode. This will give you features such as Practice, Survival, and Options. Its best to do this if you want to try out some new combos


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 17, 2008)

im still un defeated with Freeman !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 18, 2008)

im up for some games WHO WANTS TO FIGHT ME !


----------



## superkrm (Jan 18, 2008)

i will crush ur freeman


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 18, 2008)

BRING IT ON !


----------



## superkrm (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(GameDragon @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> It looks like everyone is enjoying Garou so alot. Maybe some of you might want to practice a bit, so heres a tip for those that don't know.
> 
> NeoGeo games (such as Garou) have an Arcade and Console option.
> If you go to "Game > NeoGeo settings... > Console" you'll be able to play in Console mode. This will give you features such as Practice, Survival, and Options. Its best to do this if you want to try out some new combos


to add to that
make good use of your macros to help u do ur top moves in game
and just defend is your friend


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 18, 2008)

my macros dont work online matches for some reason


----------



## superkrm (Jan 18, 2008)

button macros can be used not movement macros


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 18, 2008)

whats button macros ?


----------



## superkrm (Jan 18, 2008)

u can set up one button to be more than one button
like having one button equal 3 punch buttons or 3 kick buttons


----------



## superkrm (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> im still un defeated with Freeman !



not anymore


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 18, 2008)

darrrrrrrn it lol 


free man lost :-( 


can i have one button do a super in marvel vs capcom ?


----------



## HyoImowano (Jan 18, 2008)

Kawaks won't even load MvC for me


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 18, 2008)

check your PM i hope that helps


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 18, 2008)

shiro wanna play ? im in the room now


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 18, 2008)

i got eur o xmen also get garou set 1


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 18, 2008)

ackkkkkkkkkkk lol gamedragon sorry my wi fi crap out lol


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 18, 2008)

Haha its ok


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 18, 2008)

i have no idea why my wizard was in a green outfit lol


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 18, 2008)

Theres two versions of each character. You can select it by choosing your character with Start button instead.
The two versions for each character are slightly different from each other.

The Green Mage has Cloud Kill
The Black Mage has Meteor Swarm.

Heres something you should know, When you open your inventory press the Jump button to switch to different sections of your inventory (Secondary Magic, Equipment). If you find other Wands or such, you can equip them that way.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 18, 2008)

anyone wanna play something ?


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll be waiting if anyone wants to play something.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jan 18, 2008)

Don't hate me, I am just trying to figure this out, years ago, people were using MUGEN to play 2d fighter characters.  Where would I find the engine and the sprites/characters?  Yes, I have googled it, but it seems that there is a lot of info, and no "quick start guide" to lead me to where I need to begin.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(jesterscourt @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> Don't hate me, I am just trying to figure this out, years ago, people were using MUGEN to play 2d fighter characters.Â Where would I find the engine and the sprites/characters?Â Yes, I have googled it, but it seems that there is a lot of info, and no "quick start guide" to lead me to where I need to begin.


1. Go to your favorite torrent site
2. Search for MUGEN
3. ???
4. Profit


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 19, 2008)

im going to be on for 2 hours anyone wanna play a few matches ?


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in i guess.

edit: Progear was hard, for the first four levels, I didnt' know that you could hold down the fire button for rapid fire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now my fingers hurt...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 19, 2008)

me and JGU1994 just beat progear ! lol 






and yes we died miserably lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

anyone wanna play something online ?


----------



## Westside (Jan 20, 2008)

I will Boney on Xmen VS. Sfighter.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

seems like kaliera is down ?

i can't connect to the server can you westside ?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

ok im in soo meet me there for some xmen vs street fighter


----------



## Westside (Jan 20, 2008)

hmm... netplay does seem to screw up quite a bit...


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

I think I'll join.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

this is what you do 

CLICK ON NETPLAY THEN QUICKLY CLICK ON STOP ! ON THE BOTTOM RIGHT 

and you should be able to join in


----------



## Westside (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry man, Kawaks shuts down whenever I use netplay.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

mines too but if you do the little trick i did it should work


----------



## Westside (Jan 20, 2008)

ok, I pressed stop.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 20, 2008)

Same thing happened to me, I just quickly clicked on a server, and switched to the one I was going to.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

come on ppl i need to fight ppl !


----------



## Westside (Jan 20, 2008)

hmm, nothing on the options when I pressed stop... refreshing list...  I've got the europe version...
What server is boney using?


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

[SCD] TPRI Kaillera Server


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn Dungeon & Dragons is a long game . We're still looking for a 4th player so anyone in favor, just say 'I'.






EDIT: ...Well, not tonight. Maybe Tomorrow


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

we were at stage 10.1  the last stage is 10.6 lol


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

Ah well, we were close.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

next time we play im going to stick to a dwarf cuase being a mage is SLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

I might switch to Cleric next time so I can heal people...

...But then we'll lose our magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (unless our 4th player is a Cleric)


I'VE JUST FOUND THE ILLUSTRIOUS "CHAT" BUTTON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To chat in-game press Backspace. Weird key, but whatever, it works.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 20, 2008)

Backspace... Who puts it there?
And we're still searching for a fourth player right?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

maybe gaisuto for 4th


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 20, 2008)

That should work, but we need to play earlier next time. We were up till midnight, and we didn't even finish.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

lol yes so i think this time im going to play a fighter


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 20 2008 said:


> lol yes so i think this time im going to play a fighter


If you want, but in pretty much every video game I ever played, I always pick the warrior class. You can use it, but then we will have two fighters, and it might be harder. We wouldn't have gotten past like half of the levels if we you guys hadn't magic spammed.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

i see gamedragon you guys wanna play now ?


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, two fighters would be pretty difficult. I dunno if we can get through without a Magic-U although I'm pretty sure. I say stick to Dwarf or Magic-U.
If you use Dwarf, spam his upper attack like crazy. Dwarf also has the biggest moveset, but I can't remember his other moves.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

ok i will be dwarf lol 

lets play im in the room now !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

jgu where are you get in the room lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry guys my lag is too much sometimes it happens to me im leeching wi fi from my sisters house 

she must be downloading something :-(   hopefually later we can play


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 20, 2008)

I have minimal idea what this game is, tell me when you guys are going to try this again and I'm in.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

Well we did have 3 people, but Bonemonkey was lagging too much


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

btw i call cleric on our next game


----------



## EN!GMA (Jan 20, 2008)

hmmm anyone play garou??...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah we play garou all the time :-)


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 20, 2008)

We just finished it, it would've been more fun if you guys played though! And i lost my uber sword on the last level because i accidentally switched to the wrong character.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

ooo that sucks


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep we beat it. Synn is damn beast


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you guys no any other games that have co-op? The only one i can think of is simpsons arcade, but you need mame to run it.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

Theres plenty, but the only similar one I can think of is X-Men.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, it might not necessarily need to have co-op, just the ability to have multiple people playing, 3+.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

Theres always Bomberman. Thats always a classic.


----------



## superkrm (Jan 20, 2008)

i like the genesis bomberman better


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey, bonemonkey, wanna check if your ping is still high? I don't have school tomorrow, so I can stay up for quite awhile.


----------



## superkrm (Jan 22, 2008)

anyone playing tonite


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess I can play, I don't think I got anything better to do tonight.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 22, 2008)

my wi fi is offical crap i can only websurf now no more online games for me


----------

